# βετεράνος



## nickel (Jan 10, 2012)

Έγινε κακόσημη λέξη, έχει πάρει αρνητική χροιά ο _βετεράνος_;

«Χθες είδα μερικούς από εσάς να συμπεριφέρονται σαν βετεράνοι. Δεν θεωρώ ότι ξεχάσατε φυσικά τη μπάλα που ξέρετε, αλλά πρέπει να το δείχνετε και να ματώνετε τη φανέλα».
http://www.olympiacos.org/article/7...ela-kai-na-deihnete-se-kathe-mats-poioi-eiste

Έτσι είπε ο Βαγγέλης Μαρινάκης στους παίκτες του Ολυμπιακού μετά από την εμφάνισή τους στον αγώνα με τη Δόξα Δράμας (και τους έριξε ένα ξεγυρισμένο πρόστιμο).

Μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποια συνώνυμα του _χούφταλου_ (ραμολιμέντα, γεροξεκούτηδες, παππούδες), αλλά ο _βετεράνος_ και ο _παλαίμαχος_ έχουν μόνο θετική χροιά. Στο ΛΚΝ:

*βετεράνος* 2. (μτφ.) χαρακτηρισμός ανθρώπου που για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα ασχολήθηκε με κτ., το υπηρέτησε με συνέπεια και *ως εκ τούτου θεωρείται έμπειρος και ικανός*: _βετεράνος της πολιτικής / του θεάτρου / του σοσιαλισμού / της δημοσιογραφίας._


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2012)

Μάλλον άλλο ήθελε να πει ο Μαρινάκης. Προφανώς ήθελε να βρει αρσενικό αντίστοιχο στο "ντίβες".


----------



## SBE (Jan 10, 2012)

Ίσως είχε υπόψη του τις ομάδες βετεράνων ποδοσφαιριστών (Βραδυποριακός και Ταλαιπωριακός δε λέγονταν; ), που είναι μεν βετεράνοι με την θετική χροιά, αλλά δεν παίζουν σαν τους εικοσάρηδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ίσως είχε υπόψη του τις ομάδες βετεράνων ποδοσφαιριστών (Βραδυποριακός και Ταλαιπωριακός δε λέγονταν; ), που είναι μεν βετεράνοι με την θετική χροιά, αλλά δεν παίζουν σαν τους εικοσάρηδες.



Πολύ ενημερωμένη σε βρίσκω! Τωόντι:


Βραδυποριακός - Ταλαιπωριακός είναι ο πιο παλιός αγώνας παλαιμάχων ποδοσφαιριστών στην Ελλάδα. Διεξάγεται ανελλιπώς από το 1961 κάθε Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, με μια διακοπή το 1967 λόγω συγκυριακής απαγόρευσης μιας και συνέπεσε με την επικράτηση της δικτατορίας στις 21 Απριλίου 1967. Γίνεται πάντα στο γήπεδο της Προοδευτικής, στη Νίκαια Πειραιά, εκτός από το 1972 που έγινε στο γήπεδο Νεάπολης, του Ιωνικού, μιας και στο γήπεδο Νικαίας γίνονταν έργα. Αγωνίζονται παλαίμαχοι ποδοσφαιριστές του Ολυμπιακού (Βραδύποροι) και της Προοδευτικής (Ταλαίπωροι), ενισχυμένοι κάποιες φορές και από παλιούς παίκτες άλλων σωματείων.​

Από τη Βίκη μας, την ελληνική ντε! Το άρθρο είναι εκτενέστατο, με παραδείγματα και αποτελέσματα.

Οι βετεράνοι του Ολυμπιακού είναι πολύ δραστήριοι κοινωνικά και αγωνιστικά (παίζουν παιχνίδια υπέρ φιλανθρωπικών σκοπών κλπ), συνήθως με τοπικές ομάδες βετεράνων ή σωματεία ερασιτεχνικών κατηγοριών. Πολύ πρόσφατα όμως, ξεσάλωσαν όταν αντιμετώπισαν τους (μάλλον πραγματικούς) βετεράνους της Ντόρτμουντ.

Συνοψίζοντας, ναι μεν οι όροι _βετεράνος_ (και ο ισοδύναμος εδώ, _παλαίμαχος_) έχουν θετική χροιά, αλλά στο συλλογικό ολυμπιακό (βλ. θρυλικό) αλλά νομίζω, γενικότερα, και αθλητικό υποσυνείδητο, σημαίνουν κάποιον που έχει τελειώσει αγωνιστικά, που δεν μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει στις υποχρεώσεις μιας επαγγελματικής ομάδας, που παίζει δυο ταχύτητες κάτω.


----------



## sarant (Jan 10, 2012)

Ακριβώς, που δεν τρέχουν στο γήπεδο, που δεν ματώνουν τη φανέλα. Και περιπατητές να έλεγε, μέσα ήταν -αλλά τα πολυσύλλαβα τον δυσκολεύουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2012)

sarant said:


> -αλλά τα πολυσύλλαβα τον δυσκολεύουν.


:lol: Μμμμ, παναθηναϊκές κακιούλες... Το εκατομμύριο πόσες συλλαβές έχει; Το δισεκατομμύριο; Το πετρελαιοφόρο; Το εφοπλιστικός; Το βαζελοκτόνος; :devil:

Επί της ουσίας, ναι. Αυτό εννοούσε, περιπατητές. Απλώς το «βετεράνος» παίζει ιδιαίτερα στους γαυρότοπους και στα σχόλιά τους.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 10, 2012)

sarant said:


> δεν ματώνουν τη φανέλα



Και γιατί πρέπει ντε και καλά να την ματώνουν; 
Δε φτάνει να την ιδρώνουν, αναρωτήθηκα εγώ η άσχετη ακούγοντας χτες τις ειδήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2012)

_πονάει τη φανέλα_ > _ιδρώνει τη φανέλα_ >> _ματώνει τη φανέλα_ >>> _πεθαίνει για τη φανέλα_


----------



## cougr (Jan 10, 2012)

Στα αγγλικά πάντως εννοείται το αντίθετο. *He played like a veteran* συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για ένα νέο ή καινούργιο παίκτη ο οποίος τα πήγε πολύ καλύτερα από το αναμενόμενο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2012)

Πες τα, χρυσόστομε. Και στα ελληνικά το ίδιο — μέχρι που έπεσε η γλώσσα θύμα της γηπεδικής. Διότι ο κύριος Μαρινάκης δεν λέει μόνο ότι οι βετεράνοι είναι κουρασμένα παλικάρια. Λέει:
«Χθες είδα μερικούς από εσάς να συμπεριφέρονται σαν βετεράνοι. Δεν θεωρώ ότι ξεχάσατε φυσικά τη μπάλα που ξέρετε...»

Τους λέει, δηλαδή, ότι οι βετεράνοι έχουν ξεχάσει να παίζουν μπάλα. Μόνο αλτσχαϊμερικούς που δεν τους είπε τους βετεράνους.

Μα κάποιος πρέπει να πάρει το μέρος των παλαίμαχων, τέλος πάντων!


----------



## pidyo (Jan 10, 2012)

Καταλαβαίνω τη δυσφορία για τη μετατόπιση του προσήμου του εννοιολογικού περιεχομένου της λέξης, αλλά πρόκειται για απολύτως κατανοητή πορεία: βετεράνος = αυτός που δεν αγωνίζεται πλέον (ιδού ένα ακραίο παράδειγμα) => αγωνίζονται ως βετεράνοι = δεν αγωνίζονται ως επαγγελματίες -εν ενεργεία- ποδοσφαιριστές.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2012)

Υποθέτω ο nickel θα έχει επίσης δυσφορήσει και με τη μετατόπιση του προσήμου στα _αγαθός_, _silly_ κττ.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 10, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η μορφή βετεράνος είναι προφανώς νεότερο δάνειο. Στα αρχαία οι συνήθεις μορφές της λέξης είναι ουετρανός (καμιά 80αριά παραδείγματα, να ένα) ή βετρανός. Υπάρχει κι ένας βετερανός, αλλά είναι σπάνια η μορφή αυτή. Στο LSJ η λέξη αποδελτιώνεται στο ουετερανός, που είναι ακόμη πιο σπάνιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2012)

Η έννοια του βετεράνου ως παλαίμαχο είναι παραπληρωματική. Η κανονική έννοια είναι "εξαιρετικά έμπειρος".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η έννοια του βετεράνου ως παλαίμαχο είναι παραπληρωματική. Η κανονική έννοια είναι "εξαιρετικά έμπειρος".


Το «κανονική έννοια» είναι, βέβαια, απόλυτα σχετικό. Για παράδειγμα, όταν μιλάμε για κάτι που απαιτεί φυσική κατάσταση (αθλητής που κάνει πρωταθλητισμό στον στίβο ή τη γυμναστική) ή που προαπαιτεί συνεχή κατάρτιση (χειριστής μαχητικού αεροσκάφους τελευταίας γενιάς, αστροναύτης, τεχνικός τηλεπικοινωνιών κλπ) το _βετεράνος _είναι ευφημισμός για το _απόμαχος_. Είναι δε τόσο χαρακτηριστικά έντονος ο φυγοκεντρικός μηχανισμός της ζωής που πετά έξω όποιον έστω και κοντοσταθεί για λίγο και δεν συνεχίζει με τον ίδιον ταχύ βηματισμό των "εν ενεργεία" που, ακόμη και μια άσχετη λέξη (στο _ξωμάχος _αναφέρομαι) που παρετυμολογείται από το «έξω από τη μάχη = εκτός μάχης / μη ενεργός», έχει αποκτήσει μια νέα (αλεξικογράφητη ακόμη) σημασία, το "απόμαχος": http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=o...,cf.osb&fp=d655ac5b2263df90&biw=2143&bih=1033 .


----------

